# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Πρέβελης - ANEK LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Ένα πλοίο με μεγάλη ιστορία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator από τα Ναυπηγεία Νάξου. Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ
519.jpg

----------


## puntov

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ καταπληκτικη δουλεια μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## padelos

Δεν μου ανοίγει την σελίδα.......  :Apologetic:

----------

